# Still think Siamese?



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I honestly have no idea, so I figured I would post some updated pictures of the three babies Nita had, that some of you thought might be Siamese.

They are 4 weeks old now...


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like an agouti based c-dilute, probably siamese or himi[A/a ch/c or A/a ch/ch].


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Mom is himalayan, dad is blue agouti.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wouldn't these be called shaded siamese? Or does the ticking make it just something other than any standard type?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like two agouti Siamese and one seal point Siamese to me...

Sarah xxx


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

On the tricky baby colors identifying Siamese is easier done when looking at the tail. Usually the tail is a definite darker shade then non Siamese.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Looks like two agouti Siamese and one seal point Siamese to me...
> 
> Sarah xxx


Lol, I was having a dumb moment, I didn't even notice it was 3 different mice :lol: Now that I actually look closer that last one does look like a normal siamese.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Are they REW? Ruby Eyed White? I am trying to match name to color 

I have a doe who has the same eyes as they do...


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Ruby eye is an actual genetic allele, Ru. Just as Pink eye has an allele P. Siamese can have ruby eyes without having the Ru gene, it's linked to the c locus for c(h) or Himalayan, just like pink eye is linked to the c locus and "displays" pink eyes when the mouse is homozygous for c (albino). In other words if a mouse is c/c they will appear to have the pink eye allele p/p but in all actuality may not. To confuse you even further not all mice that are Himalayan or Siamese have ruby eyes there are some varieties that have black eyes.

If anyone else has more experience with this observation of mine please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Beth, that was way over my head, and still a very interesting read! Thank you!


----------

